# Guess The Primary



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2007)

I have not done this for a while, but a new Primary Phrag cross opened up, that has not been registered yet. Can you guys guess what the 2 parents are? One parent is probably pretty obvious, but the other is a little harder to guess. As a hint: this species has contributed a more compact plant size to this hybrid.

Here are some pictures:

The flower:







A side view:






Close up:






The whole plant:






Robert


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2007)

Just off the top of my head (no time to research)
pearcei x klotzscheanum?


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2007)

Close, you have one parent correct!

Robert


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 29, 2007)

Whatever it is, put me on the list!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2007)

ecaudorense x klotzscheanum


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2007)

Again, one is correct!


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 29, 2007)

klotz x caricinum


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2007)

nope keep guessing....


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2007)

klotz x richteri?


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2007)

or equadorense?


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2007)

nope and again nope. Keep guessing...........You guys guessed the hard one. I thought the other parent would be a lot easier..:rollhappy:

Robert


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 29, 2007)

klotzscheanum x hirtzii


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2007)

Good guess!, but nope still not the right parents. When I say what they are, you will all hit your heads, as it is sooooooooooooooooo obvious :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm thinking about your size comment, Robert. Any chance it is longifolium?


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap: Finally someone got it right. Yep it is klotzscheanum x longifolium var. hincksianum. Good Job Heather!!

Now I need to give it a hybrid name. Any suggestions (other than Wossner Longiklots)??

Robert


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2007)

Drorchid said:


> :Now I need to give it a hybrid name. Any suggestions (other than Wossner Longiklots)??
> Robert



Wossner Longerknots or Longiknots or klotsizlong!


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 29, 2007)

How about Phrag Guess What?


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Robert,

Noticing the time-stamp of your last post I see that I just missed being able to participate in this 'contest'.
Very nice hybrid you produced there. Quite intens colouring and I like the yellow in the lip which it obviously inheritted from the klotzscheanum.

About the name suggestion. Looking at the last photo of the whole plant the name Hummingbird came into my mind. Don't no why though.

Again, nice hybrid.

All the best,

RZu.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Rob,

Oh, I like the name Phrag. Hummingbird. Hummingbirds are one of my favorite birds. I may take that name as a consideration.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2007)

besseae!?!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2007)

NYEric said:


> besseae!?!



Nope that name has already been taken:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2007)

Yay me! I never get these things right. Hey, you could name it after me! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2007)

Good job Heather.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2007)

Heather said:


> Yay me! I never get these things right. Hey, you could name it after me! :rollhappy:




I looked it up, and there is no Phrag. Heather yet, so that is a possibility....
(There is a Paph Heather, I don't know if that is named after you...).

By the way the Phrag Don Wimber (4N) that was made with 'Rob's Choice' that we got from you, has gotten the clonal name 'Heather'

Robert


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Aug 29, 2007)

Robert,

You can always opt for Phrag. Heathers Solution. 

RZu.


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2007)

Drorchid said:


> I looked it up, and there is no Phrag. Heather yet, so that is a possibility....
> (There is a Paph Heather, I don't know if that is named after you...).



Nope, not me!



Drorchid said:


> By the way the Phrag Don Wimber (4N) that was made with 'Rob's Choice' that we got from you, has gotten the clonal name 'Heather'
> 
> Robert



No way, really? That's awesome!


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 29, 2007)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Robert,
> 
> You can always opt for Phrag. Heathers Solution.
> 
> RZu.



Phrag. Heather's Fourth Solution


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 1, 2007)

Now that is my kind of Phrag.


----------



## jediphrag (Sep 1, 2007)

When will they be available and how much??????
Dawn


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 2, 2007)

They're already available - I forget the price - they're on the website.


----------



## ohio-guy (Sep 2, 2007)

what is the leaf span?


----------



## benilaca (Nov 10, 2007)

klotzcheanum X caudatum


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 11, 2007)

Drorchid said:


> :clap::clap::clap: Finally someone got it right. Yep it is klotzscheanum x longifolium var. hincksianum. Good Job Heather!!
> 
> Now I need to give it a hybrid name. Any suggestions (other than Wossner Longiklots)??
> 
> Robert





benilaca said:


> klotzcheanum X caudatum



It was guessed, although we didn't hear a name yet!


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> About the name suggestion. Looking at the last photo of the whole plant the name Hummingbird came into my mind. Don't no why though.
> 
> ...



Well, I finally got around to sending in the registration of this new Phrag Primary. and the name is:

Phrag. Hummingbird.

Thanks Rob for giving me the idea!

Here is a link:

http://www.orchidweb.com/detail.aspx?ID=1813

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2008)

Needs to be crossed w/ besseae.


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 3, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Needs to be crossed w/ besseae.



I already did 

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2008)

I knew you were going to say that!!!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 3, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> Well, I finally got around to sending in the registration of this new Phrag Primary. and the name is:
> 
> Phrag. Hummingbird.
> 
> ...


 
Wow. Thanks.
A nice name for a very fine hybrid. 

Rob


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 3, 2008)

How many of these have you bloomed out? Any pics of the sibs? Its really nice with the foliage. :clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 4, 2008)

Thus far we have only bloomed one, but I am guessing we will be blooming a bunch more by spring or early summer.

Robert


----------

